# "I'm sure it will be fine."



## MNicolai (Apr 25, 2011)

This phrase is always a red flag. Sometimes it comes in the flavor of "I'm sure [so-and-so] won't have a problem with this", but however it is presented you, be careful of how you proceed.

Whenever I hear someone say, "I'm sure it will be fine", I hear:


> I refuse to consult people who know better than myself because in doing so, I can do what I want and maintain plausible deniability that I never suspected there would be a problem in the first place.
> 
> If/when I get caught red-handed, I can then always fall back on, "I didn't know this was going to be a problem. Sorry."



"I'm sure it will be fine" is by far one of the more dangerous phrases to use in conversation, because it either means someone doesn't know what they're doing, or they know what they're doing well-enough to know that what they're doing is wrong but not well-enough to care that it's wrong.

In the last few days, a director has used this line on me to assure me that the facility manager (my boss -- with myself being the next highest tech guy on the food chain) won't mind us stripping the cyc from it's line set (something I know for a fact the facility manager _does_ mind anyone doing), and it's also been used by a costume designer assuring me that they do not need to consult AHJ regarding a fire curtain obstruction because _they're sure the fire marshal won't mind._ Yes. the _costume designer_ is giving me "her professional opinion" on fire protection and life safety.

That is -- they're certain enough it won't be a problem, but clearly uncertain enough that they fear if the fire marshal inspects they will be told to clear the obstruction.

They're also certain enough that it won't be a problem to strip the cyc and fold it up and throw it into a corner for a few weeks, but clearly uncertain enough that they didn't want to wait to consult the facility manager before proceeding for fear they'd be told "No."

When someone comes to me with the phrase, "I'm sure [so-and-so] won't have a problem with this," what I understand them to mean is:


> I consider my judgement superior to theirs and I want what I want and am going to get it regardless of whatever silly consequences anyone else tells me there may be as a result of my actions.



This phrase is used often again and again by the same people to rationalize a violation of policies and procedures by undermining people with the proper authority and expertise on a matter.

Watch out very carefully for it and call it out by name when you see it because allowing people to toy with your authority by using that phrase sets a precedence that they'll always be able to do what they want in your territory so long as they're good at apologizing afterwards and claiming that they didn't think it would be a problem.

_Sometimes_, it won't actually be a problem, but every policy in the rulebook can be thrown to the wind if someone thinks they can use the phrase, "...but in _my case_, I can't imagine it would be a problem."

The reason they cannot imagine why it would be a problem to use lots of glitter in a show despite the policy against is that they have never before witnessed the mess caused by glitter, nor have they had to pay the bill for cleaning it up afterwards.

The reason they cannot imagine why it would be a problem to use duct tape on your cables and masking tape on your mixers even though they use it all of the time for their band is because they care about their equipment less than you do.

The reason they cannot imagine why it would be a problem to block that fire exit is because they think a fire could never possibly happen _to them_, as if fire discriminates based on how good of a person you are.

The only thing fire bases its discrimination on is how flammable you are, and last time I checked, I'm as flammable as the next guy.

The great thing about science is that it's always true whether you agree with it or not.

Someone walking up to you and saying "I don't think _____ will be a problem" is someone who's effectively saying to you that they do not agree with or care about the science, they just know what they want and don't believe there will be measurable consequences to their actions-- someone like that is dangerous to you, dangerous to your facility, and dangerous to your audience.

You will always be as flammable as the next guy unless you don flame-retardant clothing. Crossing your fingers because someone says they don't think something will a problem does not change that fact.


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 25, 2011)

I can appreciate exactly what you are saying. I officate multible sports and there you hear,"But we are here for the kids." That translate to,"I want to break the rules and you are an ass for not allowing it." Usually a jerk is involved somewhere in that utterance. 
People just don't understand that we set policies and rules for a reason, they think they are great as long as it doesn't affect them.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 26, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I can appreciate exactly what you are saying. I officate multible sports and there you hear,"But we are here for the kids." That translate to,"I want to break the rules and you are an ass for not allowing it." Usually a jerk is involved somewhere in that utterance.
> People just don't understand that we set policies and rules for a reason, they think they are great as long as it doesn't affect them.


 
Reminds me of the dad and his son who coach one of the girls soccer (FOOTBALL!) teams in my nephews league. They have the FIFA rulebook memorized, know the offsides rule to the letter, and yell it out to the ref for the entire match. Every week. 

Also: you either follow the policies of the venue, or you're out. Period.


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 28, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> Reminds me of the dad and his son who coach one of the girls soccer (FOOTBALL!) teams in my nephews league. They have the FIFA rulebook memorized, know the offsides rule to the letter, and yell it out to the ref for the entire match. Every week.
> 
> Also: you either follow the policies of the venue, or you're out. Period.



I hate people like that. Officiating sports is the only job where you have a hundred people watching you and judging you for every mistake you make. If I am a perfect ref, that's normal, but one mistake, and they hate me for the rest of the game if not longer. 

Famous last words: "Relax, nothing will happen" Ticks me off. It's just dangerous.


----------



## mstaylor (May 3, 2011)

The famous quote about officiating is,"This is the only job where you have to start out perfect and get better!" I have 36 yrs in baseball, 18 in soccer.


----------



## jglodeklights (May 4, 2011)

Yes, your son/daughter, and their relay was, disqualified because one of them overstepped the line during the hand-off. Yes, you're son/daughter was disqualified because they were doing dolphin (butterfly stroke) kick during breaststroke other than the one dolphin kick allowed during the pullout off the walls. 

The worst is a venue that has very poorly defined policies/means. Acting as the LD/TD for one dance concert, I had to deal with the venue tech staff sending me a rider listing certain instruments as non rep plot available for specials when they had actually been placed in their "new" rep plot. Nor did they list the "REP" gels, which were entirely unacceptable for the concert. After a little bit of "back and forth", I convinced them to move a few lights, and re-color a good portion of their plot to fit within our specifications. Keep in mind I had already spent 4 or 6 hours programming offline, only to learn three days before the first night of tech the plot was completely different, not just in channeling but in position as well. They were happy I was as nice as I was.


----------



## JonasA (Aug 14, 2011)

I've noticed that "I'm sure it will be fine" also seems to be a way out on having to do things at a decent/high standard. Can't count the number of times people have told me "I'm sure it will be fine" in response to an offer/request to plan/organise/rig/whatever something, and then the result has been shoddy because cutting corners was easier than doing the job well. Not so much of a "My judgement is superior to theirs" thing, but rather a "I don't want to work, so anything that avoids that is acceptable, irrespective of the result, because it's about me and how little I have to work, not anyone else." -_-


----------



## shiben (Aug 14, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> I hate people like that. Officiating sports is the only job where you have a hundred people watching you and judging you for every mistake you make. If I am a perfect ref, that's normal, but one mistake, and they hate me for the rest of the game if not longer.
> 
> Famous last words: "Relax, nothing will happen" Ticks me off. It's just dangerous.


 
Doesnt Fifa have a rule something to the effect of the Ref can ignore any of these rules if it makes for a more fair game? I seem to remember that from somewhere... At any rate, what an obnoxious person.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 14, 2011)

There are rules violations that can be deemed trifling so you ignore it. You can consider advantage and allow a play-on for an offensive player to score. If the advantage doesn't develope you go back and get the foul. Also by not calling a violation improves the flow, you can ignore the violation. A player is flagged for offside but the goalie collects the ball, let it go. They generally can kick as effictively from a punt as off the ground and the defense doesn't get to set up.


----------



## museav (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps one major caveat to Mike's comments. There is a significant difference between saying "I'm sure it will be fine." or "I don't think it will be a problem." when it is something for which you are responsible versus saying it in relation to something that is someone else's responsibility.

Your examples seem to be people applying these statements to areas for which they do not have the responsibility, authority and/or appropriate knowledge. In comparison, I have many clients who want an informal opinion on whether something appears to be a potential problem or not. They don't want a formal response or detailed analysis, at least not at that point in time, they just want some informed general opinion. For example, someone may want to know if their idea looks to be viable or not before they spend time to develop it any further. It is not about not knowing enough or not caring, it is about investing an appropriate level of effort and in those situations "I'm sure it will be fine." or "I don't think it will be a problem." seem perfectly valid responses. The difference is whether they are applied to something for which you have the related responsibility, authority and expertise versus being applied where you do not have the related responsibility, authority and expertise.


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 15, 2011)

museav said:


> Perhaps one major caveat to Mike's comments. There is a significant difference between saying "I'm sure it will be fine." or "I don't think it will be a problem." when it is something for which you are responsible versus saying it in relation to something that is someone else's responsibility.
> 
> Your examples seem to be people applying these statements to areas for which they do not have the responsibility, authority and/or appropriate knowledge. In comparison, I have many clients who want an informal opinion on whether something appears to be a potential problem or not. They don't want a formal response or detailed analysis, at least not at that point in time, they just want some informed general opinion. For example, someone may want to know if their idea looks to be viable or not before they spend time to develop it any further. It is not about not knowing enough or not caring, it is about investing an appropriate level of effort and in those situations "I'm sure it will be fine." or "I don't think it will be a problem." seem perfectly valid responses. The difference is whether they are applied to something for which you have the related responsibility, authority and expertise versus being applied where you do not have the related responsibility, authority and expertise.


 
Brad,

Can I just say that you frequently articulate my thoughts better than I do?

You've hit the nail directly on the head.

MN


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 25, 2011)

I recently did a national C/M singer. They did a bike rack pit in front of the stage. I had to leave the building for an hour, came back and they had it built with less than three feet to the lower risers. I explained we had to maintain a 6 ft aisle for a firelane. The show guy it would be fine, the fire marshall would be OK with it. I told no he wouldn't and it had to be changed. I had to call my ties, building manager and his asst, they concurred with me. Again the guy said he didn't want to change. I told him now or later made no difference but we would be changing it. Sure enough the FM came in and did exactly what I knew he would. 
It amazes me when I explain at the beginning of load-in the parameters and they insist they will do as they please.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2011)

"I'm sure it will be fine."
"Good Enough."
"Good Enough for Now."
"It's only Temporary."

All of these phrases and more I hear more often than I like and they really come down to the exact same thing. And I hate it.
"Good Enough" rarely isn't. Either it comes down to lazyness, a genuine lack of concern, a "I know better" attitude, or such. Really all it does is get in the way.

"It won't _______"
"The chances of that are low!"

It does not matter, there are codes and laws that we have to adhere to. If you are doing something the Fire Marshall won't like, you will HAVE to change it the second he/she finds out or else shut down. Same thing goes with a MOL (Ministry of Labour) Inspector, ESA (Electrical Safety Authority) Inspector, Building Inspector, etc, etc...
If something DOES happen, it is YOUR liability (often along with others' too). If something wasn't done JUST right and there is a failure or injury. Your butt is grass.

"Good enough for now."

This is often used to cover laziness, incompetence or such. They seem to think they can do a crap temporary job, and it'll get 'fixed up' later. Usually even if you do have the genuine intent to fix it later, you never get around to it. Its so much easier, better, safer, cheaper, quicker;to do it RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.

Can you tell I've run into that alot?


----------



## Karim (Sep 9, 2011)

> I consider my judgement superior to theirs and I want what I want and am going to get it regardless of whatever silly consequences anyone else tells me there may be as a result of my actions.



and


> I refuse to consult people who know better than myself because in doing so, I can do what I want and maintain plausible deniability that I never suspected there would be a problem in the first place.If/when I get caught red-handed, I can then always fall back on, "I didn't know this was going to be a problem. Sorry."



Are amazing quotes.

I feel like if I say these exact words to someone telling me that "it" will be "fine", they would re-consider their position in a hurry. The first quote looks especially effective.

Should I cite you if I ever share those on facebook?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Sep 13, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> "I'm sure it will be fine."
> "Good Enough."
> "Good Enough for Now."
> "It's only Temporary."
> ...


 
This is the start of a really great list that should be memorialized in the Wiki under the title "Lame Statements from expert morons". Please feel free to add.

"I'm sure it will be fine."
"Good Enough."
"Good Enough for Now."
"Good enough for theatrical purposes."
"It's only Temporary."
"It shouldn't be a problem"
"It's up to Code, I know it is."
"It's only on for a second--it can't possibly be an overload."
"It's only a short cable, we don't need a fuse"
"This won't hurt a bit"
"The check is in the mail"
"Where is it? My dog peed on it"



ST


----------



## shiben (Sep 13, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> This is the start of a really great list that should be memorialized in the Wiki under the title "Lame Statements from expert morons". Please feel free to add.
> 
> "I'm sure it will be fine."
> "Good Enough."
> ...


 
Some of those have legitimate place in a theatrical setting. Main issue? "Good Enough for Theatrical Purposes". How much work do you want to do on your brickwork when its 50' from the nearest audience? You want to build a brick wall when a flat would do, something that is not good enough for real life, but is good enough for theatrical purposes... Good enough for now/Good enough are principals that keep budgets under control and time from being wasted when applied properly. You wanna spend 4 hours on a shutter cut to get it perfect, or move on and fix it if it is a noticeable issue? "The check is in the mail" can totally stay on... "This wont hurt a bit" is best applied to the intern when one is about to test the taser on them.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, I'm with Shiben "close enough for country" is an expression to swear by. Those rednecks ain't gonna give a rats if your acl fan isn't perfect!


----------



## avkid (Sep 13, 2011)

"Good enough for rock and roll" is a common expression at rock shows.


----------



## Karim (Sep 13, 2011)

"Good enough for government work" I hear at city theaters.

"Close enough for dodge" or something like that is one I hear too. I assume it means you put in just enough effort to avoid the poo after it hits the fan as a result of your lack of effort. Although that seems a little blunt.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 14, 2011)

Karim said:


> "Good enough for government work" I hear at city theaters.
> 
> "Close enough for dodge" or something like that is one I hear too. I assume it means you put in just enough effort to avoid the poo after it hits the fan as a result of your lack of effort. Although that seems a little blunt.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I take it you've never heard the expression "get the hell out of dodge"?


----------

